# Possible Half-Life or Portal movie with J.J Abrams?



## Mexi (Feb 6, 2013)

Newell: Valve looking to make Portal or Half-Life movie with J.J. Abrams | Joystiq

Nothing would please me more than to see these two franchises be given the cinematic treatment they deserve.

however, with no word on Half-Life 3 at all, my words to valve are:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T3yf1p-WYQw


----------



## -42- (Feb 6, 2013)

This just in, J.J. Abrams owns your dreams.


----------



## Korbain (Feb 7, 2013)

Read about this just before! This is awsome, i think Abrams could deliver a very good half life movie, especially since Gabe will be surely helping with its development!!

Interested in the game Abrams wants valve to make as well...


----------



## vampiregenocide (Feb 11, 2013)

Not sure how a Portal film would work, as there are only two characters and one of them is mute. Half-Life I wasn't that amazed by, and again the main character is mute so you'd have to start from scratch essentially. Not sure. But Abrams is brilliant so I'm sure he could work something.


----------



## Korbain (Feb 12, 2013)

wasn't portal meant to be a spin off from half life originally?! i swear i read that...whether its true or not is another story haha. maybe they will tie them in?!


----------



## Mexi (Feb 12, 2013)

In the Half-Life series, Aperture Science and Black Mesa were research corporations who were rivals competing for government grants. Black Mesa won grants that invariably led to the resonance cascade..7 hours war, human enslavement by the Combine, etc. Though the G-man's role here probably factors in.

The facilities in Portal 1 and 2 were abandoned after the Combine invasion of Earth but to the best of my knowledge, Portal 1 takes place several years before the events of Half Life 2. So while Portal isn't a "spin off" per se, it takes place right in the same universe

A movie wouldn't have to follow the games identically, but I think the _vision_ of what those games have could make for way better movies than what Hollywood has been making lately for the most part.


----------



## iRaiseTheDead (Feb 14, 2013)

I feel like the movies could be a make it or break it. if I saw the movie and it ruined it... I may have a hard time playing the games every again xD


----------



## Xaios (Feb 15, 2013)

I love Half-Life, and I love what JJ has done with Trek, but I *really* don't hope they go ahead with this. Neither of the stories of these games are well suited for adaptation.


----------



## pink freud (Feb 17, 2013)

Get Valve to finish (and maybe first START) HL3 and make it all one movie. Get the SFX guys who did District 9 and it would look good.


----------



## WaffleTheEpic (Feb 17, 2013)

I wouldn't mind seeing this, but I don't think it'd be anywhere as great as the games were. Especially if they use the same storylines.


----------



## thedonal (Feb 18, 2013)

I'm starting to believe that the great games these days are movies that you take part in.

So a non interactive (unteractive?) version of a game would be a step backwards.


----------



## groverj3 (Feb 20, 2013)

thedonal said:


> I'm starting to believe that the great games these days are movies that you take part in.
> 
> So a non interactive (unteractive?) version of a game would be a step backwards.


 
There is something to be said though for just sitting back and enjoying the director/writer's vision... as long as that vision is worth watching.


----------



## Mexi (Feb 21, 2013)

I agree. There really is something to be said about really good writing, directing, acting that allows you to just get lost in the narrative. Before video-games had the "cinematic" quality (in fact, I'd say HL2 was one of the earlier games that felt like a movie) people could really only get that experience from movies.

It is unlikely that they'd do a movie directly taken from the games' storylines, but I think there is really good subject matter to adapt the essence of those games for the screen. Not enough movies about telekinetic grub-like military conquerors from parallel universes


----------

